# Old Bay



## joshs (Dec 24, 2009)

Anybody use it on pork? I just put some on a wild hog shoulder along with my dads rub. going to put it in a pan with Bud and cook with Jack Daniels wood chips. What do ya think.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 24, 2009)

I've never put it on shoulder before.  But I've put it on ribs.  I think Old Bay good on most anything.  Some think it's strictly for seafood, but it's my main ingredient that I put on my pastrami.

I say go for it!


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 24, 2009)

What the Dude said.  I've used it on beef, pork, poultry, and fish with good results.  My preference is to use it on the poultry and fish.  I'll generally pick other seasonings for pork or beef, but the Old Bay works fine in a pinch.


----------



## eman (Dec 24, 2009)

I use a 50 / 50 mix of old bay and chef k pauls no salt seasoning blend.
 Works on everything from calf fries to grilled redfish.


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2009)

I have from time to time, its a standard in my cabinet.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2009)

Old Bay makes a rub for seafood but it really good on just about everything. I have been using it almost all the time on any kind of meat from ribs to butts and even seafood too. It's really good and not just for seafood.
www.oldbay.com/Products/Old-Bay-Rub.aspx


----------



## alx (Dec 24, 2009)

This is basicaly it....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82515


----------



## sqwib (Dec 24, 2009)

Old bay is awesome, I use it when I make crab fries, no crab just fries and old bay in place of salt.


----------



## oillogger (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been using Old Bay on chicken and pork for years.  You almost have to double the amount you use in comparison to other seasons.


----------

